

Show HN: My Project to fit Three Servers into a File Cabinet - JacobIrwin
http://jacobirw.wordpress.com/2012/02/25/server-in-a-file-cabinet-another-project/

======
garg
Why did you do this? Did you consider any alternatives? What are the server
specs?

Isn't this a fire hazard? Aren't you afraid of damaging the components? Or
getting electrocuted?

------
beedogs
No offense, but this looks pretty dangerous and messy.

~~~
tylerritchie
I don't tend to think it's that dangerous, but it's certainly messy. Another
couple hours of work could have had proper mounting with nicely routed cables,
doors that close and status indicators. It still wouldn't be super safe, but
it would look much cooler.

And really if you're jamming servers in a file cabinet you're probably going
for looks, not fault tolerance.

------
JacobIrwin
It holds backup storage and runs a testing server - not very often. Since
first posting the blog, it's been re-positioned/turned 90 deg. with drawers
now facing to the window. A good fan blows from the back (through some vents I
cut out; blows air up and out window) while it's running. It works.

------
ironchef
Are you doing anything for ventilation / cooling on them?

------
bwm
what do you use them for?

